# Newbie question Danzan Ryu



## Candy_man (Jul 15, 2009)

I am currently practicing Shotokan karate and I am considering trying some Jujutsu as well.  There is a Danzan Ryu Jujitsu school nearby that I have heard good things about. I have one question and please try to hold the laughter down.  I have a professional job and I am concerned about my ears getting all mashed up?  Is this something I would be able to avoid.  I really know very little about Jujitsu and this specific style so any information would be great.  Thank you in advance for you responses.


----------



## Makalakumu (Jul 15, 2009)

It depends on how much grappling they do.  Out of the three Danzan Dojos I've trained at, two of them you didn't have to worry.  One, you could get cauliflower ear there.  Check it out, the "ear" doesn't happen over night.


----------



## Gaius Julius Caesar (Jul 15, 2009)

If your worried they do make ear protectors.
I can't see why your instructor would be against it?


----------



## L-Pro (Jul 19, 2009)

Yes, developing "cauliflower ear" is not overnight.  Many DZR schools emphasize kata over randori lessening the possibility of this as well.


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 19, 2009)

L-Pro said:


> Yes, developing "cauliflower ear" is not overnight. Many DZR schools emphasize kata over randori lessening the possibility of this as well.


 
BJJ kata? What's that then?


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 19, 2009)

Jujutsu kata are two person drills, like Bujinkan kata or kenjutsu kata.  Sort of comparable to step-sparring drills.

And cauliflower ear is quite preventable.  Ear protectors and proper treatment of ear injuries are all it takes.

I'm willing to bet that in 10 or 15 years, cauliflower ear on a serious martial artist, whatever their style or sport, will be looked at like the huge deformed knuckles that some karateka developed years ago are today.


----------

